# WTB: Factory Cadillac steel spoke rims



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

Decently used condition...doesn't have to be _show-worthy_ but I don't want some rusted out shit either. Gotta be a happy medium out there somewhere. Most folks here take'em off & set their shit on china's anyhow so somebodies gotta have a set lying around.

Please let me know if you've got some. *Paypal ready. *


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

^^


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

I have some of those Cadillac wheels I'll sell  
PM Sent :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

i know of a guy i think in canada on a different forum has some for sale, look like slight surface rust that would come off with eagle one cleaner


----------



## Envious Touch (Oct 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by En Sabah Nur_@Mar 12 2011, 09:13 AM~20074441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*15" Appliance Wire Wheels with Tires...*

Bolt Pattern: 5 on 5 (Full Size GM)

Price: $275/set OBO

Condition: These are used but in pretty good condition, No curb rash, or curb checks, light surface rust on a couple of the rims (in lip areas but can be cleaned/removed), Tires have alot of tread and life left.










Hit me up if you're interested  

Nicky
Envious Touch Auto
Whittier, CA
(562)244-0554


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 15 2011, 11:07 PM~20102839
> *15" Appliance Wire Wheels with Tires...
> 
> Bolt Pattern: 5 on 5 (Full Size GM)
> ...


GOOD DEAL   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

Deal of the year on some appliances ...... I wouldn't let mine go that cheap 



> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 15 2011, 11:07 PM~20102839
> *15" Appliance Wire Wheels with Tires...
> 
> Bolt Pattern: 5 on 5 (Full Size GM)
> ...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Mar 16 2011, 06:27 AM~20104410
> *Deal of the year on some appliances ...... I wouldn't let mine go that cheap
> *


X2
Super Cheap :wow: :wow:


----------



## En Sabah Nur (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Envious Touch_@Mar 15 2011, 11:07 PM~20102839
> *15" Appliance Wire Wheels with Tires...
> 
> Bolt Pattern: 5 on 5 (Full Size GM)
> ...



Most definitely interested! 

PM sent....I'll call you in the a.m. as well!


----------



## bigbabydavis24 (Aug 1, 2012)

En Sabah Nur said:


> Decently used condition...doesn't have to be _show-worthy_ but I don't want some rusted out shit either. Gotta be a happy medium out there somewhere. Most folks here take'em off & set their shit on china's anyhow so somebodies gotta have a set lying around.
> 
> Please let me know if you've got some. *Paypal ready. *


I've got some if your still looking


----------



## Pavel13_V2 (Feb 14, 2012)

bigbabydavis24 said:


> I've got some if your still looking


Show their picture


----------



## bigbabydavis24 (Aug 1, 2012)

I got a set with 80 to 90 % tread left on the tires. Tru caddi spokes 9715999710 text for pics


----------



## bigbabydavis24 (Aug 1, 2012)

Pavel13_V2 said:


> Show their picture


Won't let me upload pics text me at 971 599 9710


----------

